# Ähnliche Spiel wie Descent-Reihe



## veilchen (16. Juni 2010)

*Ähnliche Spiel wie Descent-Reihe*

Hallo Community,

der Titel sagt ja schon alles. Suche Spiele im ähnlichen Gewandt wie Descent 2 bzw. 3. Diese sind ja bekanntlich schon etwas älter. xD
Sollten halt im Sci-Fi. Universum angesiedelt sein und wo man nach Möglichkeit mit einem Raumschiff oder ä. in der Ego Perspektive sich fortbewegt.
Das letze Spiel was ich gespielt habe war Aquanox 2, aber irgendwie habe ich dieses Genre dann verlassen und mich der RPG und Ego-Shooter Szene zugewandt.
Wäre nett wenn ihr einpaar Spiele nennen würdet, die ich alter Hase mir dann evtl. zulegen kann.

Danke

Gruß
veilchen


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ähnliche Spiel wie Descent-Reihe*

Ich kenn da je ehrlich gesagt keine. So nen richtigen Weltraumshooter a la X3 oder so meinst Du ja nicht, oder?  http://www.amazon.de/X3-Gold-2-0-Aldrin-Expansion/dp/B001UDSSX2


----------



## Mothman (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ähnliche Spiel wie Descent-Reihe*

Evtl. wäre *Freelancer* noch was für dich. Ist aber auch schon etwas älter. Sieht aber imo immer noch ok aus.


----------



## Vordack (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ähnliche Spiel wie Descent-Reihe*

Mir fällt noch Forsaken ein:
http://www.gamespot.com/pc/act... 

http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/forsaken/review.html?om_act=convert&om_clk=gssummary&tag=summary%3Bread-review


----------



## nikiburstr8x (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ähnliche Spiel wie Descent-Reihe*

*Darkstar One* hat zumindest Descent-ähnliche Elemente, zum Beispiel gibt es da so riesige Asteroiden, die du Descent-like erkunden musst um diverse Upgrades fürs Schiff zu bekommen. Das ist zwar strunz langweilig aber immerihn etwas Descent-artiges.


----------



## veilchen (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ähnliche Spiel wie Descent-Reihe*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich kenn da je ehrlich gesagt keine. So nen richtigen Weltraumshooter a la X3 oder so meinst Du ja nicht, oder?  http://www.amazon.de/X3-Gold-2-0-Aldrin-Expansion/dp/B001UDSSX2


Nee X3 habe ich vor etwas längerer Zeit mal die Demo angespielt, die war für mich so langweilig. Ist ja eher auf Wirtschaftssimulation als auf Action Spiel getrimmt.


Mothman schrieb:


> Evtl. wäre *Freelancer* noch was für dich. Ist aber auch schon etwas älter. Sieht aber imo immer noch ok aus.


Freelancer habe ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht und den Test aus der PC Games zur Hand gezogen. Klingt eigentlich gut.


Vordack schrieb:


> Mir fällt noch Forsaken ein:
> http://www.gamespot.com/pc/act...
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/forsaken/review.html?om_act=convert&om_clk=gssummary&tag=summary%3Bread-review


Forsaken kannte ich bisher gar nicht.   


nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> *Darkstar One* hat zumindest Descent-ähnliche Elemente, zum Beispiel gibt es da so riesige Asteroiden, die du Descent-like erkunden musst um diverse Upgrades fürs Schiff zu bekommen. Das ist zwar strunz langweilig aber immerihn etwas Descent-artiges.


Darkstar One kannte ich bisher auch nicht, aber einpaar Videos zeigen doch gute Kampfszenen.

Ich denke mal Freelancer sollte ein Versuch wert sein. War im damaligen Test auch gut bewertet worden.
Und es sollte als Low Budget Titel erschwinglich sein.   
Aber im Großen und Ganzen ist es eher ruhig in diesem Genre geworden. Muss wohl daran gelegen haben das andere Genres mit der Zeit mehr an Popularität gewonnen haben.
Hoffentlich gibt es bald ein neues Descent, in guter Grafik und noch wichtiger mit guter Action. Ich persönlich hatte jedenfalls lange Spaß mit den beiden Descent-TIteln (Teil 2 und 3).
Danke nochmals für eure Vorschläge.

Gruß
veilchen


----------



## Rabowke (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ähnliche Spiel wie Descent-Reihe*

Freelancer und aber auch Starlancer haben mir damit verdammt viel Spass gemacht. Aber sowas wie Descent ( 720° Battles in Minen ) würd man schwerlich finden.

Auch Weltraumspiele sind mittlerweile rar ... leider.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ähnliche Spiel wie Descent-Reihe*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Auch Weltraumspiele sind mittlerweile rar ... leider.


Dabei ist  es eines der Genres, die ich irgendwo vergöttere. 

Ich erinnere mich grade an die Mucke aus Freelancer, nachdem und während du durch ein Sprungtor fliegst und den gesamten Weltraum vor dir hast: ruhige, sphärische Klänge die dir die Unendlichkeit des Alls näher bringen, ein Saxophon schlägt ein paar Töne an, unaufdringlich, absolut fantastische Atmosphäre. 

Dann bumm - du wirst von ein paar Piraten oder der Weltraumpolizei angegriffen (kommt ganz darauf an, welche Karriere du einschlägst ^^) und die schöne Stimmung ist dahin. 

I luv this game. 

Remake! Remake! Remake!


----------

